

Classrooms of the Heart - John Gatto (1991)  - Alex3917
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26DvPQ7EIQ4

======
deathbyzen
Gatto has very interesting ideas about education. I wish more people would
listen to him. Here's a good article he wrote that I read a while ago that
illuminated a lot of things for me: <http://www.cantrip.org/gatto.html>

------
lux
I really have to buy his "Underground History of American Education". Read
"Dumbing Us Down" a few years ago already, but that's more of an appetizer
than the full meal...

------
Alex3917
Apparently within the last the last year or so there have been many videos
posted on YouTube relating to John Taylor Gatto, and a bunch of them are
actually pretty good.

------
DaniFong
Excellent post, thanks. :-)

